# Rat cage extension [picture heavy]



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

*it took the whole day, but worth!

shout out to the pops... I helped some, i swear.

*








*^before ^

**

*







*
^first frame^

*







*^kinda, sorta almost there. (not really) ^

*






*
^there were injuries on the way... *my injuries, mostly* ^

*







*^almost done^

*








*^after^



**THE FRONT HAS HINGES, SO I CAN LIFT IT UP AND CLEAN IT!***​


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

That's really cool!


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

This is super cool! Can I get one of those? XP


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

And I thought you weren't handy. That's very nice. Good job.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

That is AWESOME!!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Haha, thanks! It took the whole day to make it.
We had to go to Home Depot, twice! D: 


In total it cost me $80.97 to make.
A lot cheaper than another Double level Critter Nation which would be $300 plus tax.

My boys LOVE it. They've been crawling all over it/running back and forth non-stop.
My dad is going to raise the shelving unit, so I can move it back towards the wall.

I was also thinking about painting just the front frame black so it looks like it matches with my dresser. xD


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

AdequateRat said:


> I was also thinking about painting just the front frame black so it looks like it matches with my dresser. xD


Don't forget to pick a paint with no fumes and would be safe if they some how are able to chew on that part of the wood.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

I was awaiting epicness and I have received epicness ;D


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

watts300 said:


> Don't forget to pick a paint with no fumes and would be safe if they some how are able to chew on that part of the wood.


Yeah. I was going to do it on my day off, when I could take them out of my room. ^_^ 
And I was only going to paint the outside door frame, so at a quick glance it looks black. Haha.
Right now it sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Any ideas as to what I should put in it, would be great!


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

AdequateRat said:


> Any ideas as to what I should put in it, would be great!


A miniature drum set, a pile of pine cones, an infant, several empty boxes of bathroom tissue, a cactus, the tv remote.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

watts300 said:


> A miniature drum set, a pile of pine cones, an infant, several empty boxes of bathroom tissue, a cactus, the tv remote.


I hate you! >=P


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

AdequateRat said:


> I hate you! >=P


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

watts300 said:


>











I laughed..


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

It has a lot of space up at the top... I think tat your rats would love to have some hammocks and tubes and branches. That extension is amazingly super awesome- its like ratty heaven!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

CosmicKat62 said:


> It has a lot of space up at the top... I think tat your rats would love to have some hammocks and tubes and branches. That extension is amazingly super awesome- its like ratty heaven!


Yeah, I was thinking about putting a tube around the top! 
That'll be my next project for my next pay check! Thanks.


----------



## plutoniuml (Apr 23, 2015)

Amazing!! I wish I had the space to make something like this for my ladies!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

*Here's a little bit of an update. 

-> Dad took the shelf down for me, so I could move the cage back.. Did some reorganizing.
Looks a lot neater. 

Also took their second hammock from the bottom level because they didn't really use it down there and placed it in the extension.










*


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

looks great


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Huly said:


> looks great


Thanks!


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

THAT is an awesome cage! *has a jealous*


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

You have some spoiled ratties. Hope they appreciate you.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

They seem a lot happier! Of course, they were happy before.
But I think they definitely appreciate the extra room.

Especially Winston and Moo (The youngest) who absolutely love to climb.

Next pay cheque I'm going to be adding tubes up at the top of the extension. :3


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

AdequateRat said:


> Next pay cheque I'm going to be adding tubes up at the top of the extension. :3


When do you add the study and pool?


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

watts300 said:


> When do you add the study and pool?


When my sugar daddy gets off his lazy butt.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

AdequateRat said:


> When my sugar daddy gets off his lazy butt.


Woo. Let me know when he gets there so I can watch the construction.


----------



## EmS (Feb 10, 2015)

Awesome extension! I'm sure the ratties are thrilled to bits! As for what to put in it, Dollar Tree is my go-to when furnishing an empty cage. Dog/cat toys, baskets, small plastic bins of all shapes and sizes, and zip ties to hang it all up! The personal favorite is 2 long baskets put together to make a "sub sandwich" unfortunately, my Dollar Tree doesn't carry the long type anymore.


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

They must love the extra space!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks big enough so that you could squeeze in with them


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

EmS said:


> Awesome extension! I'm sure the ratties are thrilled to bits! As for what to put in it, Dollar Tree is my go-to when furnishing an empty cage. Dog/cat toys, baskets, small plastic bins of all shapes and sizes, and zip ties to hang it all up! The personal favorite is 2 long baskets put together to make a "sub sandwich" unfortunately, my Dollar Tree doesn't carry the long type anymore.
> View attachment 207977


I love this idea.
I also laughed at the picture because there's a guy's face sticking out. x)

I am soooo in need for payday! haha.


----------



## EmS (Feb 10, 2015)

AdequateRat said:


> I love this idea.
> I also laughed at the picture because there's a guy's face sticking out. x)


Haha! What? Your rats don't hang out with tiny people?


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

EmS said:


> Haha! What? Your rats don't hang out with tiny people?


Haha! X)

They hang out with me, mostly.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

*Just wanted to post a little update!:*

My sister bought an older version of my cage for her guinea pigs. 
Now that I own her guinea pigs and put them in a C&C cage, she is giving me her old cage for my birthday for free!

I'm going to attach the other cage to my Critter Nation!!!

I'm going to have to rearrange my room, but it totally should be worth it!
I'm so excited. ^___^ 

I shall post pictures with it all set up!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

*^___^*

Took all day, still a lot of organizing to do.. But it's done!


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

That looks good. So did you take the doors off for it to connect?


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

wow it just keeps getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Meghann (Jan 15, 2015)

That looks awesome! I wish I had the space to set something like this up, but I definitely won't until I have my own place. For now, I'll have to settle for getting a third level add-on unit. Do you have to roll the cages out to fully clean the one in the corner, or are yours particularly neat and that area doesn't need a lot of close-up cleaning?


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

tab said:


> That looks good. So did you take the doors off for it to connect?


I took the two side panels off of the top level on each cage.

So the top level they get to run across all of it.

I did this for the soul purpose that if they were at one of the bottom levels, they'd have to walk up and over to get to the other side for exercise! 
Also, I feel like it's more sturdy and safe this way.  

The cages are connected with Zip ties. ^_^


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Amph said:


> wow it just keeps getting bigger and bigger


That's.. That's what she said.


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

That is awesome great idea I just got my boys a new cage this weekend, it's not near as nice as yours. But it's so fun getting to see them explore it have more room and decorating it


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Meghann said:


> That looks awesome! I wish I had the space to set something like this up, but I definitely won't until I have my own place. For now, I'll have to settle for getting a third level add-on unit. Do you have to roll the cages out to fully clean the one in the corner, or are yours particularly neat and that area doesn't need a lot of close-up cleaning?


Thanks! I still live a home, luckily I have the biggest room in the house for all of my rat activities haha.
It's going to be a pain moving out in the future though! D:

I put this together last night, so I don't know how cleaning is going to work out Exactly.
However, the cages are connected with zip ties so I can just pull the outter cage out and have easy access to the inner cage.

Each level has a box with shredded newspaper/baking soda or a litter box with Carefresh bedding in and the ratties attempt to aim for.

When I spot clean, I usually just take out the litter/boxes and get a broom haha, so it shouldn't be much different. ^_^ 

I'm going to be posting a video tonight to show you all the ins and outs of my cage.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

tab said:


> That is awesome great idea I just got my boys a new cage this weekend, it's not near as nice as yours. But it's so fun getting to see them explore it have more room and decorating it


I'm so happy to hear that you're having so much fun with your rattlings.

How are the bonding sessions going?! From the pictures you've posted they already seem to love you! ^_^


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/DapperAsDapper/videos/794994703950189/?pnref=story[/video]

I sound miserable, I was so tired from cleaning my room/re-arranging things all day!

Anyway, here's a video of my cage.


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

AdequateRat said:


> I'm so happy to hear that you're having so much fun with your rattlings.
> 
> How are the bonding sessions going?! From the pictures you've posted they already seem to love you! ^_^


They are going really really good I already have the cuddle ones and the explorer ones. The only problem I have is that they don't want to explore too far from me lol... Like oh I am going to check out the arm of the chair but then right back to me, as if they've gone so far😊 they are just growing up too fast!!!!


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Your boys have rat paradise going on!!! From the video you really see the size of that cage and its awesome !!!


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

great job


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

tab said:


> They are going really really good I already have the cuddle ones and the explorer ones. The only problem I have is that they don't want to explore too far from me lol... Like oh I am going to check out the arm of the chair but then right back to me, as if they've gone so far they are just growing up too fast!!!!


Haha, I feel the same way!  My boys don't wander too far either, even when I set them out on the front lawn.. They run straight for the inside of my shirt.
Needy, needy boys. :3

And yeah! It's pretty massive.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Freddy is applying for his Canadian visa as we speak ;D


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

So i have a hard time telling - is the cage extension you and your dad built attached to the DCN?? I can see where the two are attached in the corner.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Rhonwen said:


> So i have a hard time telling - is the cage extension you and your dad built attached to the DCN?? I can see where the two are attached in the corner.


Hi!

Yeah, it's kind of hard to tell!

The cage extension (the wooden one) is not attached permanently to the Critter Nation.

What we did, we took the top far door off of the DCN (on the far left) and pushed the cage extension right up towards the opening.
There isn't any gaps, so the rats are not able to escape. ^_^ 

It also allows me to move the cage extension where ever/whenever I want.
It's light weight, too! So it works perfectly.

The base of the extension has a floor too, so they cannot get out of the bottom either.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Oohhh... Gotcha!! That's very crafty/creative! My four want to come live at your house. LOL. 

Seeing your awesome cage/s has me scheming of things to get at the dollar store at lunch... YAY shopping!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Rhonwen said:


> Oohhh... Gotcha!! That's very crafty/creative! My four want to come live at your house. LOL.
> 
> Seeing your awesome cage/s has me scheming of things to get at the dollar store at lunch... YAY shopping!


Hahaha, there's plenty of room. xP 

Let me know if you find anything good! ^_^


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I would love to have a set up like that. Maybe when the renovations are done. I'm sure your boys are very happy there, and with you.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

raindear said:


> I would love to have a set up like that. Maybe when the renovations are done. I'm sure your boys are very happy there, and with you.


Thanks, love! 

They're very happy indeed.
They especially love running across the tube I put from the one panel to the other.

All in all, very spoiled fur children.

I so hope you're able to extend your cage! That would be so exciting.
You'll have to post lots and lots of pictures if you're able to do so!


----------

